# custom rods



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Is custom rod far superior to a factory made rod?? I own a Breakaway 11'9" spinning rod and Lamiglass 10' spinning rod. I want a rod that cast well and catch fish. What is the price range and who makes the best rod??? regardless of price. I use unitech cast and can cast upto 400'. but it seems like I can cast as far or further with my 13' daiwa eliminator than the breakaway?? any suggestion.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*customer rods are like...*

terpfan, it looks like you got some really good equipment already. IMHO, custom rods are like custom cars or anything else that is cusotmized for that matter. the accessories may lead to better performance or it just may make you look. either way you win.
those that know me know that 90% of my rods are is customized. those that know me also know that i was defeated in a casting competetion by a gentleman [maybe 10 years my senior] using the first penn surf spinning reel, circa 1965 [that was borrowed from a neighbor who himself was too old to cast it] and a rod that he admitted was purchased from a Walmar type store for approx $40 buck. there was no shame in his game. 
those that know me also know i have been outfished by minors, invalids, and and old ladies with the last guide on her rod missing. 
despite your obvious flawed allegiance to a turtle, there is a short answer to your question, i just do not know it. but there is little doubt you will get some good advise here.
ralph


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Here is my nickels worth, you may want to give me some change back. In my opinion, a custom made rod by a skilled rod maker is better. Here is why, a custom rod is made to your specifications ( arm length and a few other things). The guides will be properly positioned on the backbone (spline is the correct term I believe) of the rod. The guides will probably be of a higher quality. So, I guess I'm saying that with a custom rod, you will most likely get a higher quality rod. One that has higher quality components. One that is made specifically for you. I also have several custom built rods. 
That being said, technique will outcast a custom built rod any day. If memory serves me correctly. Peter Thain cast either a peice of metal or wooden rod (I believe it was shorter than 7 feet) with a few guides taped on around 500 feet. Money can buy many things, distance isn't one. Otherwise I'd be throwing over 700 feet.
I too was beat by the man with the very old equipment. While using my custom built rod. 




8(---)


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Terfpan,

Customised Rods - there are two trains of thought on thie subject. 
Firstly you take an off the shelf mass production rod and then change the rings for a different pattern, reel fitting and or grip material. These changes are mainly cosmetic with maybe an enhancement in their fishing/casting ability.
Secondly there are the top of the range, hand built blanks that are made to your own requirements, weight, materials used and more importantly the action of the blank. These are usually built to your own specification, the type of rings, reel fitting and whipping thread colours. This is a true custom built rod.
The first option is relatively cheap, with the initial cost of the rod and maybe another $100 for the changes.
The second option could cost you $500 for the blank and then another $200 for the fittings. If the blank is one from the UK (Zziplex/Century/Cono-flex etc) you've then got the freight charges too.

both Anthony & Ralph are quite correct in stating that no rod will ever make up for technique or practice.

Led.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Led, How is Peter doing? I have not seen him post in awhile. In another post you mentioned about spending your weekends with a bunch of kids. What is it that you do? pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

I manage a Soccer team from August through to end of May, last year we turned them around (bit of a loosing streak) and they managed to win the local league. This takes up around 35hrs/month.

Led.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

terpfan. i believe the custom rod has very distinct advantages. you can pick out the length you want, weight you wish, type of fishing, to use it for. you can discuss it with the builder. you can rest easy knowing the spline will be correct, the guides placed correctly for stress distribution when fighting a fish. there are many pros and cons, but the final say is the wallet. i have built many rods over the years and i like the custom rods. i have 8 all star rods but they were all built by me, for me.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the comments, I just ordered Daiwa tournment surf QD45 reel from Japantackle.com i want a new rod for that reel. another question. Is Zziplex, or british rod generally better than american rod for distance and fishing??? or is it matter of taste?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*sweet reel*

i just looked up that diawa reel and dude that is one sweet reel! you will definitely need a "diesel" type rod to complement it. there are strong arguements for both dome$tic high end rod$ and improted high end rod$. having said that, i defer to those with more fishing experience than myself. 

p.s. a little leprechaun recently told me the "outcast" blank makes for a good spinning rod.

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*coming off the fence...*

terrapin, i am not in the habit of comming off the fence, but that reel of yours need a home. breakway make a great product. zipplex makes a great product too. [and there are other outstanding rods manufacturers] see how quickly i am back on the fence. 

where breakway may have a greater selection of rods for a greater variety of fishing conditons, zziplex does a more than adequate job of providing with a tool can fish. if i can use the automobile analogy again; its like BMW versus porche, if you will.

IMHO advantage breakaway.

in either in$tance go $hopping when your accountant i$ on vacation. have fun!

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Outcast*

terpman, oh and do not forget what the leprehaun told me about the "Outcast" rod. he has not steered me wrong yet.

ralph


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*custom rod discussion...*

Terpman, here is another cite that is having a discussion that mirrors this one. it offers a few novel points of view that were not mentioned here. i hope this helps.

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/cgi-bin/noteboards/reddog.cgi

ralph


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the advice Ralph. yes my primary goal is fishing. i dont think i will ever enter a competition. when i get my reel, i'll check out one of your practice sessions.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Terpman, has the new reel arrived?*

Terpboy, get the new reel yet? if so, how do you like it?

ralph


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

yes, it has arrived. I really like it. I seems to cast longer but i'm not sure if it is the reel or my technique has improved anyway i was at romancoke and i can almost reach the parking lot from the end of the pier. (using unitech cast) tell me where you guys practice, and i'll bring it, so you can try it. overall i'm very satisfied but i'm not an expert.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*probably a combination of both...*

TF, my bet is the improved distance is probabaly the result of a combination of highly technical equipment and better technique. from the sound of your note it does not sound like you are not having any buyers remorse; so you win.
a bunch of us practice at anacostia (sp) state park on saturday and sometimes on sunday mornings. [directions on mapquest]. and if we can coordinate it you can problably find us a few of us there during the week as well. i found a place in balto where i practice during the week. send me a pm and i will hook you up. the guys are approachable as well as really knowledgeable. and a few of them cast using a spinning reel. i would love to see your reel as i am in the market for a spinning reel too. if i know when you are coming down i will bring a shimano baitrunner i purchased and we can compare like, kind and quality.
if you primarily use spinning equipment, it may be worth your while to research a seminar that Capital Longcasters' is preparing in Aug. Mark Edwards, who currently holds the distance record for casting using a spinning reel is one of the instructors who is lecturing. you have to see him cast to believe it. in fact i will go so far as to say it is awe inspiring.
let me know when you want to hook up.

ralph


----------

